# BANGALORE | Nitesh Park Avenue | 30 fl | U/C



## SSCwarrior (Aug 7, 2016)

> Designed by Kohn Pedersen Fox (KPF)
> Handover of flats to start from mid 2019 as per today's TOI ad.
> 
> Website: http://www.niteshestates.com/properties/nitesh-park-avenue-north-bangalore/


----------

